# Flash loading external windows projector .exe problem



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi

Im Trying to load external images in to my flash project using the loader component.

When I preview the swf it apears normally, like expected. But publishing in windows projector .exe it apears nothing.

after investigating some forums only one i found speeking of the same thing but didn`t have a final solution for the problem. There, they speaked of absolut paths... What is it ? 

Can any one help me ?

thanks


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

For over 3 months I`ve posted questions, really importante questions here and none of them where replyed.

Whats happening here? Doesn`t anyone want to help me? Or just don`t know the things at all?

Because I look at other forums and every one obtains response besides me here.


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

I think your sopost to be professionals


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

An absolute path is the full path to a file, whereas the relative path is relative to the current location of the .Swf, or in your case, the .Exe. The example show's the difference between them.


```
Relative Path
[I]TargetMovie.[/I]loadMovie("Content");

Absolute Path
[I]TargetMovie.[/I]loadMovie("C:\Example\Content");
```
Everyone on this site is a volunteer, meaning we have limited resources and therefore we cannot answer every question posted. I have responded to most of your Flash questions and you have not responded, meaning that you will not recieve the help you are requesting.


----------

